# Need help identifying technique and paints



## Kokaka (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all.

So I stumbled across an interesting video on youtube the other day and got interested in the technique being used.
As far as i understand, the artist paints on plexy glass and uses an epoxy coat to finish the painting.
However what kind of paints is being used and is there anything that you should know before venturing into this technique?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1EF3X0kecM


----------

